

Swiss Franc Move Cripples Currency Brokers - minimax
http://www.wsj.com/articles/swiss-franc-move-cripples-currency-brokers-1421371654

======
justincormack
These "currency brokers" are basically retail foreign exchange gambling shops,
offering 100x leverage to a stream of customers who then get wiped out
"trading", and then find more customers to fleece. Going bust couldnt happen
to a nicer bunch of people.

